# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Last van bloedvaten in mijn benen

## jessie

Problemen met de bloedvaten in mijn benen..ughh..heeft iemand hier ervaring mee ? Behandelingen ? en dan ??
Kun je / mag je verwachten dat het weer 'over' gaat?

 :Embarrassment:  Even voor Jessie.

Last van je bloedvaten in de benen? Nu, dan zou ik maar eens vlug naar de huisarts gaan en je eigen laten doorverwijzen naar een specialist bv, een cardioloog. 

Het gaat zeker NIET over, door die rommel hier van het internet te halen,want dan ben je nog verder van huis denk ik. Niet doen dus!!!!!

Het beste ermee. Gr. Loes  :Wink: 

Ik ben niet op zoek naar rommel van het internet. Ik ben op zoek naar advies / ervaringen / behandelwijzes.
Overigens..ik ben onder behandeling... heb net de nodige tests/scans achter de rug...en voor mij was dit een manier om een reactie te verkrijgen van mensen met ervaring met dit soort problemen.

Okè Jessie. 

Alleen begrijp ik dan niet goed wat je dan met zo,n probleem op deze topic doet en zelf niet even een topic er over maakt wat jou probleem is. 
Volgens mij is dit meer over afslank en voedingssupplimenten ed. meer van wat ik dus ROMMEL vind. Staat hier wel vaker op maar ach, dat moet jij ook zelf weten. 

Gr. Loes  :Wink: 

Grin..tja..dat ging een beetje mis..was niet de bedoeling maar dit bericht kwam om een of andere onduidelijke reden hieronder terecht. Misschien omdat ik hiervoor op deze link gereageerd had ?
Maarre..bedankt voor je advies.

----------

